# The aire at Reims



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

About Easter time we are traveling to Italy and are thinking of staying at the Aire at Reims. It has a good report on the database but was visited in March '08 and was then in a bad way.
Does anyone have further information? Does anyone know of a simple aire near Reims.

Thanks
Safariboy.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

I understand that it has been moved about 400 mtrs, Went there in November looked ok but in a car park & was a little tight on space.
Could not see any services

Gary


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Safariboy

There's a really nice municipale at Chalons en Champagne with a lovely bakery a few minutes' walk up the road. There's a bit on one of our blogs :: here :: (we stayed there last year on the way back from Italy).

Alternatively, there's the municipale and aire at Metz. We've always stayed at the municipale in the past, but from now on we'll be staying at the aire (which is right outside the campsite entrance anyway).

Gerald


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi safariboy

We haven't visited the Aire at Reims since the report on the database, but when we did in 2007 we were less than impressed, several itinerants on there and in a not too salubrious area 8O

We used this municipal campsite instead and have used it since. It is open from Easter according to their leaflets, so as Easter is quite late this year I would think they should be open when you travel. Worth a look anyway:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=859


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

It's a shame but from recent reports it does appear to have gone downhill recently. It's in a great location for visiting the city but being right next to the autoroute its very noisy and not everyones cup of tea.

If you can head a bit further down to St Dizier then there are 3 good free aires dotted around the Lac Du Der, take your pick....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=454

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=455

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=456

I also posted about them a while back >here<

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi all and thanks from us both.

We were going to try an all-the-aires type trip to Italy this year - our concession to the credit crunch if you like ! I think I've got most of them lined up en route but there is a great gap around Reims. I know from past experience that we'd use the campsite at Metz rather than the aire- they do a special cheapy for MHs. We found Chalons a bit pricey and full of Brits last time though agree it is a good site. We were the only ones who found the heavily heated bathrooms last autumn while everyone else put up with the unheated areas.

Given our usual degree of organisation we'll probably turn left instead of straight on at Calais and blunder on via a completely different way anyway but planning keeps me from getting cabin fever in this awful weather.

It looks like Reims aire is off; we do like to feel we can relax and sleep.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We were there at the end of October and it is in the same place as it has always been. It has never been the most attractive Aire but it is very handy for the City centre and is safe. Big problem at the moment is that they are buildin a tramway in Reims and the entrance is very tight due to the width of the road.
Gerry


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

8O We've just stopped in Reims, got to the Aire ok but it was packed. Even if it wasn't we would have struggled with our Bessie 769. There is another signed car park though 1 minute drive away. So Drive into the Aire and if full use the water and waste etc and drive to the car park. Both are next to the Auto Route but had no problems sleeping and Reims is worth the visit. The roadworks are still ongoing as well. Have Fun.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

splitnpolish said:


> 8O We've just stopped in Reims, got to the Aire ok but it was packed. Even if it wasn't we would have struggled with our Bessie 769.


Thanks very much indeed. Very useful as it's not long now before we go.

G


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

No problems, have a good trip. Reims and Charmes were the only busy Aires we ended up at. Even though the car park wasn't an Aire in Reims. If you have Toul on your trip and it's a grey day don't bother going. Kinda like Fleetwood but speaking French. Our first time in France and loved most of it.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

haven't been to Reims for ages, so don't know the current situation there. But just about 10 km south of Reims is a rather nice and quiet aire at Chamery (in the village follow signs "Salle polyvalente"). Chamery is a little village in the middle of Champagne wine yards. The aire itself is free, you only pay if you want to use hookup or the "Flot Bleu" sanitary point (both coin operated).

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks Gerhard...I've located this and printed off the details.

It sounds right after a day in Reims

G


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Last year we went to Soissons with some friends, didn't intend going there as we thought it would be very busy and only two spots according to books. 

Got there and no one uses the Aire they park at the other side of the river and there was room for around 30 of us, lovely spot not too close to town but close enough and a great walk by the river in the evening. Also good for fishing by the look of the locals that came down in the evening. 

I have put a picture on here but not sure if it is on the Aire section, my section or on the map. 

Confused 
Mandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its there Mandy, thanks for entering it  ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3900

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Last year we went to Soissons with some friends, didn't intend going there as we thought it would be very busy and only two spots according to books.


That's a very convenient one Mandy. We'll be going right past it I suspect and, it would be a good place to stop and do Reims next day, en route.

Thanks - and thanks Pete for the link.

G


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sure everything will be completed by now but when we were in Reims in 2007 the area at the front of the cathedral was being repaved and was full of restrictions and fecing etc so couldn't get any decent pictures.

This was quite late on in a big European trip and we had a good laugh because many of the major places that we visited had works going on. I have a whole file of photos entitled "Great Scaffolds of Europe" with a subtitle of "We are sure it was really impressive if only we could have seen it!"

One of the few major sites without scaffolding was the Leaning Tower of Pisa!

For the aire itself, it was busy and tight and not in a great place - attached to some sort of college with a lot of students coming and going but backing onto a small park that had some dodgy characters at night time.

Good position for getting into Reims via a short walk though!

Brian


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

If you have joined the 'France Passion' scheme there is a good place just north of Reims - I put it in the database.
Let us know how the trip goes, we will probably be doing the same journey later this year as other half is going to work in northern Italy for a couple of years so we are debating taking the MH down there for a while to do some touring

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just 30 mins south of Reims:
> Google Maps <

with some interesting things on the way:
http://www.francerama.com/escapades/faux_verzy/en/index.htm

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1439










Dave


----------

